# New web site for d/l



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Just found out about a cracker of a site but it got a bit overwhelmed, I believe - as I keep getting the message: The Europeana site is temporarily not accessible due to overwhelming interest after its launch (10 million hits per hour).We are doing our utmost to reopen Europeana in a more robust version as soon as possible. We will be back by mid-December. For a preview on Europeana and further information. - and I haven't been able to out fully check it out because of this, but apparently there is a library of free and legal music downloads available on this site.http://www.europeana.eu/portal/login.html

To find out more and general info http://dev.europeana.eu/


----------

